# Eating Worms



## cindylou_38 (Nov 1, 2006)

I have no Idea why Starla is eating worms! After she does her business outside she walks around and eats worms from the ground. Anyone have any ideas or thought on this!


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

She may be wanting more protein in her diet. Even though I have no doubt you are feeding a good food, not every dog likes the way we choose to feed them, usually on dry kibble. She is obviously craving something if she is eating worms. Have you thought of adding a bit of warm water and a touch of good canned food, that's often a very satisfying thing for a dog, rather than a bowl of dry crunchies put down.


----------



## cindylou_38 (Nov 1, 2006)

blackgavotte said:


> She may be wanting more protein in her diet. Even though I have no doubt you are feeding a good food, not every dog likes the way we choose to feed them, usually on dry kibble. She is obviously craving something if she is eating worms. Have you thought of adding a bit of warm water and a touch of good canned food, that's often a very satisfying thing for a dog, rather than a bowl of dry crunchies put down.


That is exactly what I do. Her weight is 12 lbs. That is what the vet was hoping she would be by 5 months old. So she is right on! I feed her Beneful! For her weight she should be eating about 1 cup a day. So 1/2 in the morning with wet dog food and 1/2 at night with what every she has left if she does not eat it all I add a bit of warm water or if left overs I add that! Hope her choice of food is ok. I have tried her on so many different ones this is the one she eats most of! Thanks so much for all you input that you have been giving me!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

From what I've heard, earthworms are considered tasty by dogs and cats. It's the main reason we see so many pets at the vets with fishhooks stuck in their mouths -- there was either a worm left on it, or they smell the worm leftovers.


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

Never too old to learn ! I did not know earthworms were considered a delicacy by dogs. Never heard that before, nor saw a dog in our vet offices with a fishook ... Go figure !! And since she is getting her canned and a good brand of dog food, that makes sense... she just likes them... Yum !!


----------



## cindylou_38 (Nov 1, 2006)

blackgavotte said:


> Never too old to learn ! I did not know earthworms were considered a delicacy by dogs. Never heard that before, nor saw a dog in our vet offices with a fishook ... Go figure !! And since she is getting her canned and a good brand of dog food, that makes sense... she just likes them... Yum !!


Yucky! LOL So I should not worry to much about it then! I always try to distract her from it anyway!


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

And don't let her kiss you right after she has eaten a worm....Ever seen a dog who has just dined on a slug? And then they want to kiss you? Now that's really gross....That goop is all over their mouth and nose, its really disgusting.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I've seen more cats with fishhooks, but there have been a few dogs.

I'm not about to taste one and report back, though. I've tasted some pretty weird things in my time, but earthworms are not going to make the list. Unless I'm on Fear Factor and someone's offering me $50k.


----------

